# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة السامسونج ( Samsung Hardware Repair Area) شروحات :  تشريح سوكت بيانات وشحن سامسونجGalaxy TAB المكون من30 بن

## Shamseldeen Victory

تشريح سوكت بيانات وشحن سامسونجGalaxy TAB المكون من30 بن هذه الصورة تشرح بالتفصيل الممل كل خط من خطوط البنس كما توضح مخرجه ووظيفته

----------


## ZIKOCH

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## narosse27



----------


## catcooot

شكرا على مجهوداتك إستمر

----------


## catcooot

> شكرا على مجهوداتك إستمر

 ولكن كيف يمكنني إزالته أو تركيبه دون مشاكل

----------


## gsm4maroc

بارك الله فيك

----------


## WESSAM NAGAH

جزاكم الله خيراا

----------


## ابوبكربساطي

معلومات قيمة وفقك الله

----------


## ilyasse rach

أحسنت  اخي الكريم 
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا  :Smile:

----------


## sidnet09

mercccccccccccccciiiiiiiu akhi

----------


## المعلاوى

مشكوررررررر وجزال الله خير

----------


## hilal123



----------


## hasna.bio

شكرا جزيلا

----------


## hamidr9

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## bigsatt

جزاكم الله خيراا

----------


## charafmak77

بارك الله فيك

----------


## atlas2

Tres bineeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## magdalahmad

شكرا

----------


## noaman22000

شكرا على مجهوداتك إستمر

----------

